

Does a dog have the Buddha-nature? - eru
http://www.koryheath.com/games/zendo

======
eru
Also playable without Icehouse pieces. Just use any stuff that is lying
around.

Edit: Perhaps we can even play a virtual game here on this site. We can
utilize numbers and letters to build a koan. Only the bit-commitment will need
some simple cryptography.

------
michael_dorfman
It's a cute logic game, but I'd take it a lot more seriously if the author
didn't try to use Zen to market it. The metaphor is a faulty one; koans are
not meant to be "solved" according to some rule.

~~~
eru
You are probably right.

His Zen-inspiration is not direct, though. He takes his theme from Gödel,
Escher, Bach that uses koans in a similar manner in one part of the book.

You can have a look at the very insightful design history
(<http://www.koryheath.com/games/zendo/design-history>).

~~~
michael_dorfman
Thanks for that. I had forgotten about koans in GEB. I guess that means it's
probably time to pull it out again-- always a fun read.

------
st3fan
There is only one Buddha Dog -- <http://www.chowhound.com/topics/419153>

------
bayareaguy
Mu

